# Problem with HC1500 and Focus



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi guys....I love me HC1500.....the only thing im not happy about is a focusing issue that I am having when using it with my home theatre PC........it is very apparent when I use it as my desktop......im gonna try to describe it the best way I can.....I Have a DIY 106 inch screen made with BOC.....the parts that are not in focus are NOT random.......it goes from the left side of the screen all the way to the right side...........something like this..... the 0's will represent perfect focus...and the ones will represent not in focus

(left to right)
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111111
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000
000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000

I have a very fast quad core processor, Nvidia 8800gt video card with a 2 gigs of ram....My player of choice is VLC player...Im using my DVI outs on my card with a DVI to HDMI Cable....When playing movies through my Oppo DVD player the problem is not apparent....NOR when I play a movie With VLC (the video portion)....Just when viewing text does the focus issue become very noticable...(menus, ECT) or on websites.....the projector is perfectly perpendicular to the screen....I am using NO keystone correction....although the uniformity of the focus or unfocused issue doesnt seem like that would be a factor anyway.....the cloth is stretched very tight....but there again the nature of the problem seems to be more of something going on with the projector itself.....It's still under warranty...so if it could possibly be an issue with it, then I need to get it taken care of......Has anyone ever come across an issue like this???? any suggestions or input would be greatly appreciated.....I hope I explained the problem well.........Thanks in advance...Riff

oh also, the bulb has about 400 hours on it....it started to flicker when when I first fire it up......it does it once or twice like while it's displaying the mitsubishi logo screen.....and then it's fine after that.........I dont think this related to the focus issue. (the focus isssue was there before the flicker started)......I just thought I'd ask about this while I was concerned about my focusing issue. Is this normal??? It didnt do it before so I assume it's not "normal" but is this a sign that maybe the bulb is on it's way out or something??? Should this be something I should be concerned about????? Because as I stated earlier, it's still under warranty, and the warranty covers the bulb....Thanks again Riff........


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Thread is moved for better support.


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

Hi Riff!

How different is the native resolution of your PJ from the resolution of your desktop? It might be worth trying to tweak your desktop settings to solve this problem. 

Text is the hardest thing to get sharp. That's one of the reasons optometrists use them to test vision.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Harpmaker said:


> Hi Riff!
> 
> How different is the native resolution of your PJ from the resolution of your desktop? It might be worth trying to tweak your desktop settings to solve this problem.
> 
> Text is the hardest thing to get sharp. That's one of the reasons optometrists use them to test vision.


Yes Harpmaker, I'm using the Nvidia control panel to try every possible combination of settings.....I dont know if you have an experience with it but you can change resolution and all kind of stuff........I can set it to either display primary, or what I use is "dualview", which actually will keep my PC's desktop native resolution and will also output to my projector at it's native resolution at the same time......so basically it will output two seperate resolutions, whatever that resolution may be.....I never keep my pc monitor at it's native resolution, it's a 22 incher, but when set to it's native resolution I find text is a little small. So I back off of it a bit......BUT when it comes to my projector, my video card is always set to output to my projectors native resolution......I have the option in the Nvidia control panel to set it to it's native resolution automatically so it autodetects what the the native resolution is, and I always keep it like that.....But ive tried all kinds of combinations and nothing seems to solve the problem.......and like I said being the nature of the problem, I cant pin down what could be causing this effect.....cause the blurryness is not random.....it's just like I described.....Like in "bands" from left to right....same size all the way across the screen........If text was blurry everywhere on the screen I would think it was just an adjustment issue.......thanks again...Riff


----------



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

I know just enough about this particular area to have an idea of what might be wrong in a general sense, but nothing specific. If changing output resolutions doesn't affect the problem...:dontknow:

I don't mean to cast stones at your screen, just throwing out maybes; do you notice the same text blurring when movie credits roll down the screen? Just trying to isolate the problem to the PJ or video card.

Do you have the latest drivers for the video card?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

:bigsmile:


Harpmaker said:


> I know just enough about this particular area to have an idea of what might be wrong in a general sense, but nothing specific. If changing output resolutions doesn't affect the problem...:dontknow:
> 
> I don't mean to cast stones at your screen, just throwing out maybes; do you notice the same text blurring when movie credits roll down the screen? Just trying to isolate the problem to the PJ or video card.
> 
> Do you have the latest drivers for the video card?


No I dont notice it when credits are rolling.......it's just text when using when projector like a desktop......For instance...when I drag a movie over to my screen and make it full screen with vlc player I cant notice it.....but that doesnt mean its not happening....the text for instance in wordpad when displayed is much smaller than the ending credits of a movie......so either....it's not hapening in the actual "video".....or the text is so much smaller when browsing the net or for example using wordpad it much more noticable......but I will go back soon and take notice of rolling credits and see if I can see the same problem...but I really dont think it's there....It's frustrating because I really do see any way to determine wheather or not it's the video card or the pj.......if I had to guess it, I would guess it would be an issue with the projector....ONLY because I have a very nice video card.....it should be well capable within my understanding to handle that type of display device.......OR maybe it has something to do the the refresh rate maybe????? like the HC1500 refresh rate is only 60 i believe....maybe it's just not rated to display fine text like that clearly without any distortion at all........but I keep going back to this: The problem is so uniform in nature it makes me think that it's some kind of hardware issue....because like I stated before, I'm not new to all this....and I've tried every concievable combinations of settings just for the **** of it to get it to not display the focus issue I described......Yes I always keep my drivers updated...Thanks again.......ANY more input would be greatly appreciated.....I'll prob call Mitusbishi Monday and describe what is going on and see what they say........ Riff


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The best you can do is match the resolution and refresh rate of the HC1500. Any chance you can borrow a computer and swap it out with yours to see if the problem is the same or not? The only way to find the problem is by process of elimination.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

The resolution and Refresh rate are matched exactly.......I also just upgraded my PC to I did basically what you suggested about trying it with a friends PC....


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Then I would say the problem is with the HC1500. Since you also mentioned in another thread an issue with bulb flicker, I would take it in for warranty and get these issues dealt with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2008)

Ok I have an update about my focus issues..... I did some repositioning (very small adjustments) of my image on to make my image fit a perfectly on my screen. In doing this I used the manual adjustment dial on the HC1500 (not sure what exactly that would be called) to make the image smaller, bigger, to fit my screen just right......I want to STRESS that the position of the image was near perfect to begin with...I basically just made the image a couple inches bigger to utilize all of my screen size.....the point being after I "messed" with it manually for a while to get it just right (and refocused), I sat back to and put on a movie running through my HTPC and Poof, everything was sharp as can be......the "bands" of unfocused areas that were spaced perfectly and horizontally across the entire screen were gone........I even pulled up text documents and everything is focused correctly.......SO,,,,,obviously I'm very happy that everything is fine now. But, im a little worried that although it's fine now, something may be wrong that needs to be fixed.....like something technical with the lens or something maybe shifting or something (no idea what im talking about here).....and when I "messed" with it, it corrected itself....I guess I need someone with some technical experience to give me an opinion....could this problem have been some internal problem with the projector????? or was this more likely a software issue with my PC that was doing this??? because although it's working perfectly now, if there is a problem with the unit then I really need to take care of it with the warranty. But I really dont wanna have to go through the warranty because it's gonna be a big hassle.......... Thanks in advance for the help....it's much appreciated.....this has been pretty frustrating for me........Riff :scratch:
Oh and I forgot to add, I set my overscan to 100%....could this have made the difference????? my puter is connected to the HC1500 through a DVI to HDMI cable from monoprice.....


----------

